# So what did you do today?



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Coming home from work at 12:30pm, I decided the weather is much too nice to be indoors.
So I gave the car the second good cleaning of the year and I have just finished (did 5 hours last week for the Torquay meet)
I decided that there can't be much winter salt left anywhere on the car now 8)


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Same here mate, spent 4 hours cleaning, washing and waxing the car, not to mention hoovering every bit of dust/grit from the interior...and a nice leather Autoglym treatment to finish! 8)

Thats my only day of the week gone! :lol:


----------



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

Seems there is a bit of a pattern developing. Did both of ours (TT & A3), wash, wax and hoover. Now looking buff


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

jiggyjaggy said:


> Thats my only day of the week gone! :lol:


Feels good though, doesn't it


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Oh hell yeah!!!!  Think im going to go for dinner with one of my good friends in Stanmore this evening...i think 5mph while its gleeming should do it with the reminiscent lyrics of JAzzy jeff and the Fresh princes' Summertime playing!

Summer is on its way folks! 8)


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Me to "SWISSOL" 8) 8) 8) 8) :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

jiggyjaggy said:


> Oh hell yeah!!!!  Think im going to go for dinner with one of my good friends in Stanmore this evening...i think 5mph while its gleeming should do it with the reminiscent lyrics of JAzzy jeff and the Fresh princes' Summertime playing!
> 
> Summer is on its way folks! 8)


Hee, hee :lol: :lol: 
We are going for dinner too ----> but taking the A6 so that mine stays clean 8)


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Went out in a mates Lambo Gallardo - Yellow, nice and bright and loud 

Then back home, picked up Gf, had a bite to eat, dropped off gf, back at home to get some zzzzzzleep before going out again tonight.

Lovely weather 8)

No cleaning for me today though, last weeks clean is lasting pretty well.


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Dani

If I provide board and lodging, would you do mine?? :lol:


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

jiggyjaggy said:


> Oh hell yeah!!!!  Think im going to go for dinner with one of my good friends in Stanmore this evening...i think 5mph while its gleeming should do it with the reminiscent lyrics of JAzzy jeff and the Fresh princes' Summertime playing!
> 
> Summer is on its way folks! 8)


Whereabouts in Stanmore JJ? I'll keep an eye open for it


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Up near Crazy Horse pub matey. You will spot it a mile pff cos she is so clean and has a for sale sticker!


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Chip_iTT said:


> jiggyjaggy said:
> 
> 
> > Oh hell yeah!!!!  Think im going to go for dinner with one of my good friends in Stanmore this evening...i think 5mph while its gleeming should do it with the reminiscent lyrics of JAzzy jeff and the Fresh princes' Summertime playing!
> ...


IS yours also a silver TT? I might have to get the camera out tonight! lol


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

jiggyjaggy said:


> Up near Crazy Horse pub matey. You will spot it a mile pff cos she is so clean and has a for sale sticker!


I used to have some friends in Stanmore, is that the road where the BP petrol station is, the one that is never open at night :twisted: I think its near opposite? Big pub with big carpark?


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Yes opposite the Abercorn Arms pub, thats a pretty big pub. Im just going down the road from that. Really nice area,


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

jiggyjaggy said:


> Yes opposite the Abercorn Arms pub, thats a pretty big pub. Im just going down the road from that. Really nice area,


Yeah, not a bad area, to many houses, i prefer luxury appartments.

Though a friend of mine had a house in Stanmore backing onto a lovely lake 8) was pretty cool in the summer.

Enjoy.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

kevtoTTy said:


> Dani
> 
> If I provide board and lodging, would you do mine?? :lol:


Must think about this, Kevin :wink: 
I love cleaning TTs: I can switch off my brain and have a good workout 8) 
But what would Ron say about this :roll: 
BTW, he's happy for me to do his car too


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

dj c225 said:


> No cleaning for me today though, last weeks clean is lasting pretty well.


Shame on you, DJ  :wink:


----------



## IanS (May 7, 2002)

What did I do today.....

....held my 1 day old (first born) child.

As much as I loved cleaning and admiring my TT it didin't come close....sorry!!


----------



## ARTT (Dec 27, 2004)

Congrats on the newborn [smiley=baby.gif]

Have you checked that you can get child seats in the TT


----------



## IanS (May 7, 2002)

ARTT said:


> Congrats on the newborn [smiley=baby.gif]
> 
> Have you checked that you can get child seats in the TT


Thanks for the well wisehes. Unfortunately, I'm one of the many ex-TT owners still lurking on the forum.

I had an A3 Diesel which we traded in for an A2 (five doors) that my wife is going to use and we are going to trade in her Mini One Convertible for a Cooper S soon.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

IanS said:


> What did I do today.....
> 
> ....held my 1 day old (first born) child.
> 
> As much as I loved cleaning and admiring my TT it didin't come close....sorry!!


Many congratulations!! [smiley=cheers.gif]

It's a great time for a birthday...but I would say that! :roll: :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Congratulations nothing so exciting for me got up at 0300 and wnet to work that killed off the day really :?


----------



## Justman (Sep 18, 2003)

Well I started work at 6.30am and worked til midday. Went home had a power nap. Went to Stroud in the evening and DJed at a bar with my mate. Had a great time  !


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

IanS said:


> What did I do today.....
> 
> ....held my 1 day old (first born) child.
> 
> As much as I loved cleaning and admiring my TT it didin't come close....sorry!!


Congratulations on the little baby [smiley=baby.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] 
Enjoy the time  
It won't be long before baby will be like this [smiley=kid.gif]


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> IanS said:
> 
> 
> > What did I do today.....
> ...


Are you implying that his baby will grow to be a chav? :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

vlastan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > IanS said:
> ...


No, I know that babys grow into lovely todlers very quickly though


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

did pretty much the same, a full on clean then met friends for lunch, back to their place afterwards. I beat them back (and they don't hang around!) despite never having been there, good old tomtom! 
The best thing about washing the car is the first drive in it afterwards 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

stevett said:


> The best thing about washing the car is the first drive in it afterwards 8)


Agreed 8)  Including the looks you get from other drivers :wink: :roll:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Nice work on the baby Ian - ours was due on the 17th, but still no signs...

On saturday, cleaned the car in the morning (A4, not TT), and treated it to the first waxing since buying it four months ago.

It's a lot bigger than a TT...


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

What did I do today?

Well...

Got up, went for a run in the morning, had some breakfast, had a shower, got dressed and got caught speeding :lol: by an unmarked car, luckily I was polite and let off with a slap on the wrist, close one though


----------



## IanS (May 7, 2002)

Thanks for the all the congratulations.

Hopefully he and Mum will be home this afternoon or tomorrow morning.

My wife had a Caesarean and was up & walking within 12 hours (she's pretty determined) and they have discharged her after 2.5 days. However the baby is a little bit Jaundiced so he (and therefore Mum) has to stay in for a bit longer.

All a bit unfortunate because wy wife has now been in hospital for 3 weeks and desperately wants to come home!!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Congratulations on the birth of your baby. Ours was 19 months on the 19th and, as already has been said, has quickly grown into a boisterous toddler.

His special thing this weekend - his Grandad put him onto a two wheeled bicycle and took him around the garden. He loved it. Practically had a full on tantrum when we took him off it. Only good thing about a toddler? They are still easy to distract with food!

As for what I did this weekend? Enjoyed chilling on the Isle of Arran with the family visiting the Grandparents. Took the wife's car so didn't end up spending the weekend washing and polishing mine...


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> Nice work on the baby Ian - ours was due on the 17th, but still no signs...


The baby will be along soon [smiley=baby.gif] 
First kids make a habit of arriving late :roll: All the best to the three of you when the little one pops out


----------

